# NDS-CARD - "Return URL is not correct" error



## tozevleal (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello guys i decided to buy an flashcard on nds-card.com. But then i try to insert my creditcard i got always this error... What im doing wrong?


----------



## PrometheusG. (Mar 7, 2017)

I am experiencing the same error
Edit:tried again later today and no error occured.SO try again :-)


----------

